# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Đấu giá >  Đấu giá Redue gear box tạo nguồn tài chính cho 4r

## Lenamhai

Có bộ giảm tốc không dùng đến mang ra đấu giá ủng hộ 4r đê
Tỷ lệ chuyền 1:20 (Không có cái coupling như trong hình nhé các bác)
Made in Japan
Giá khởi điểm 300K bước giá 50K 
Đấu giá sẽ kết thúc vào 12h pm ngày thứ 7 , 9 -nov





Ai thắng Đấu giá sẽ chuyển tiền vào TK của CNCPROVN.COM
CHi phí vận chuyển do người thắng thanh toán
Thanks
Chúc các ae may mắn

*Chú Ý nếu đến hạn vẫn chưa có ai thắng, Cuộc đấu lại tiếp tục cho đến khi có người mua được.

----------

hoang.nvn, im_atntc, Nam CNC, vuthanh

----------


## QUANG KG

Sao chẳng ai quan tâm em này vậy ta ? thôi thì cũng để ủng hộ DĐ em xin phép trước nha: 350k, 
Bác cho biết size trục ra và vào nha, để anh em còn dự tính cho tương lai của em nó.

----------


## Mr.L

a cho xin thêm vài thông số đi anh

----------


## QUANG KG

> a cho xin thêm vài thông số đi anh


Cái ông này dạo này làm ăn có lẻ phát đạt lắm phải không? ở thegioicnc lặn mất tiêu giờ qua đây mới xuất hiện,khỏe không em?có vợ chưa,?

----------


## Lenamhai

Thông số gì MrL

----------


## QUANG KG

Cái này sao rồi bác lenamhai,cho em biết để tính chuyện khác nữa nè,anh em show hàng quá trời...em thèm mà sợ thiếu tiền .

----------


## Lenamhai

Sorry ae mấy hôm nay bận quá nên không theo dõi, và cái này nằm ở kho nên mình chưa đo được thông số hình như đầu vào và ra 12 và 16 Quang kg ơi
Và xinh thông báo Quang Kg là người thắng cuộc. 
Quang vui lòng chuyển tiền vào tk của DD. khi BQT có thông tin nhận được mình sẽ chuyển hàng cho bạn
Bạn vui lòng cho xin DC và số DT liên lạc để chuyển hàng nhé
Thanks mọi người đã ủng hộ DD Chúc Mọi người có một sân chơi lành mạnh

----------


## CKD

Dùng tài khoản cá nhân đi anh ơi.. diễn đàn là cộng đồng ảo.. không được cấp số tài khoản đâu anh.

----------


## Lenamhai

Vậy ai sẽ là người giữ quỹ của DD CKD lo vụ này nhé khi có thông tin thì thông báo sớm để anh chuyển hàng cho khách nhé 
Thanks All

----------


## CKD

Nếu a/e tin tưởng thì tạm thời dùng tài khoản của CKD cũng được. Việc sổ sách thì không chắc vì không chuyên kế toán, chứ thông tin được ghi nhận, lưu trữ và tính toán là vô tư.

Tài khoản của em đây:
Phạm Duy Anh 007.100.3489.738 Vietcombank chi nhánh Phú Thọ HCM.
Phạm Duy Anh 060.003.160.028 Sacombank chi nhánh Âu Cơ HCM.

----------


## Lenamhai

Vậy báng Quang KG vui lòng chuyển cho CKD khi nào chuyển hú mình để mình gửi hàng nhé

----------


## QUANG KG

mai em chuyển tiền cho bác CKD,còn hàng anh cho em gữi tạm ,vài hôm có dịp ghé bác giao lưu rồi nhận luôn cho tiện,hàng nhỏ lại ủng hộ DĐ bỏ công gửi gắm tốn kém,tốn kém lắm!

----------

CNC PRO

----------


## CKD

CKD đã nhận được 350k từ bạn Quang KG.

----------


## Lenamhai

Hàng sẽ được lưu kho cho bác Quang KG, Khi nào lên SG ae gặp nhau mình mời bác vài chai giao lưu và chuyển hàng cho bác nhé.
Thanks đã ủng hộ 4R

----------

